# Pay Online 24 GmbH Zahlungsaufforderung



## drachen08 (15 Februar 2016)

*Vorsicht*, im Moment sind wieder einige Abzockversuche im Gange, habe heute von Rechnungsstelle  Pay Online 24 eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, *angeblich im Auftrag von Amazon.* Habe die Mail an Amazon weitergeleitet, wie Rückantwort und erwartet - war diese *nicht* davon.

Haltet euer Geld fest oder macht euch einen schönen Tag!

*Text der Mail*

Sehr geehrte(r)......

unsere Zahlungsaufforderung blieb bis heute bedauerlicherweise ergebnislos. Nun bieten wir Ihnen hiermit letztmalig die Möglichkeit, den nicht gedeckten Betrag unseren Mandanten Pay Online24 GmbH zu überweisen.

Die vollständige Kostenaufstellung NR27995903, der Sie alle Positionen entnehmen können, ist beigefügt. Wir erwarten die gesamte Überweisung einbegriffen der Zusatzgebühren bis zum 18.02.2016 auf unser Konto.

Aufgrund des bestehenden Zahlungsrückstands sind Sie verpflichtet dabei, die durch unsere Tätigkeit entstandene Kosten von 80,30 Euro zu tragen. Die Höhe des Betrags kann durch berechneter Zinsen abweichen. Bei Rückfragen oder Reklamationen erwarten wir eine Kontaktaufnahme innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Um zusätzliche Kosten zu vermeiden, bitten wir Sie den fälligen Betrag auf unser Bankkonto zu überweisen.

Mit verbindlichen Grüßen

Rechnungsstelle Maxim Jäger


Modedit: Beitrag themenmäßig umsortiert. Schätze da war noch eine "Kopie" der Rechnung angehängt die einen Trojaner enthält


----------



## drachen08 (15 Februar 2016)

Stimmt, Zip-Datei im Anhang, die ich grundsätzlich nicht öffne.


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2016)

Ist ´ne ziemlich alte Masche. Kommt so periodisch alle Jahre so regelmäßig wie Weihnachten oder der dazugehörige Schnupfen.
Auf die Schnelle hab ich die ersten Meldungen schon in 2007 gefunden.


----------



## drachen08 (15 Februar 2016)

Schon einige dieser Abzockversuche erhalten, diese war bisher noch nicht dabei, doch versetzen die mich auch nicht in Panik, da habe ich schon damals mit Streamarchiv genug erlebt -bishin zum Inkasso-Schreiben.
Wenn die nur einige Leute erwischen die zahlen, lachen sich Abzocker schlapp.


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2016)

Och ja, die Namen wechseln - das ist aber schon alles


----------



## drachen08 (15 Februar 2016)

In der letzten Zeit ist das Abzockaufkommen schlimm, fast jeden Tag irgendein Mist davon.


----------



## JensT21 (11 Mai 2017)

Oh, ja von denen habe ich ecuh schon ein paar. ich prüf die aber immer mit dieser Kurz-Anleitung. Kann mir vorstellen das gerade mit dem Amazon-Vorwand schnelle mal einige darauf reinfallen.


----------

